# Pics from Wyo hunt 3/06



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Thougt I'd share some pics of our hunt last Friday. My Dad, little brother and buddy from my hometown came down for their first states snow hunt and the birds finally cooperated. We killed five rossies, four awesome eagleheads and twenty snows. It was a great hunt, everyone had a blast. My two year old lab, Avery worked awesome and my friend killed his first snows. My dad also killed his first Ross. The coolest part was when my buddy and I both doubled on blues in one group. Just goes to show there is some good snow hunting in Wyoming too. Hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great time for everyone.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow that looks sweet! Nice pile of birds, that double sounds pretty neat as well :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

nice hunt congrats :beer:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Love the pic of the youngster cheezin it up with the blues!!! Thats awesome.....nice work!!!! :beer:


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice! I am proud to say that I spent my spring break in 1997 hunting the first Wyoming spring season...fun hunting there.


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice hunt. good job


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well done :beer:

I will be heading to the great state of WY in a couple days - although i hope where I'm going has more snow!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

That field looks alot dryer than the fields im going to be hunting...


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

nice to see you got into them WTG. kids face says it all. awesome


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic's and yes the kids face does say it all!
Congrats!!!


----------

